# Thank you for all your hard work. We really appreciate it



## irishgirl2106

Hello there!
I would really appreciate it if someone would help me translate an english phrase into polish. I would like, along with some other people, to write a thank you card to a polish colleague thanking them for all their hard work so the phrase would be - 
"thank you for all your hard work around the school. we really appreciate all that you do". 
Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## Thomas1

Hi Irish girl,

You need to give us some information first:
is the person a man or a woman?
are you on familiar terms? (i.e. would you rather the card was formal or familiar?)
I also assume that 'we' is implied at the very beginning of your message.


----------



## Paul W.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'd say:
"Dziękujemy Wam za wkład ciężkiej pracy w związku ze szkołą. Jesteśmy naprawdę wdzięczni za wszystko, co robicie".


----------



## NotNow

Paul W. said:


> "Dziękujemy Wam za wkład ciężkiej pracy w związku ze szkołą. Jesteśmy naprawdę wdzięczni za wszystko, co robicie".


 
Your translation addresses more than one person.  The poster mentions only one colleague.


----------



## Kamila_Poland

Yeah, mentions one colleague, but wants to help "them for their hard work" )

The sentence is possible to write in a way, that would be good both for the situation when we talk to one person or more people. The alternatives are only about the one who talks:

Dziękuję/emy* za wkład ciężkiej pracy na rzecz szkoły. Jestem/jesteśmy* naprawdę wdzięczny(a)/wdzięczni* za wszystko. 

* Dziękuję - I thank
   Dziękujemy - WE thank
Jestem - I am
Jesteśmy - We are
Wdzięczny - thankful (m)  Wdzięczna - thankful (f)
Wdzięczni - thankful (plural m) Wdzięczne - thankful (plural f)


----------



## dn88

Kamila_Poland said:


> Yeah, mentions one colleague, but wants to help "them for their hard work" )



As a side note, in English, they (and also them/their/theirs) is very often used as a gender-neutral pronoun to refer to a person of either sex.

Now back to the question, here's what I'd suggest:

*Informal literal translation:* _Dziękujemy Ci za całą ciężką pracę przy szkole. Naprawdę doceniamy wszystko to, co robisz._

*Formal male version:* _Dziękujemy Panu za__ ciężką__ pracę na rzecz szkoły. Jesteśmy bardzo wdzięczni za wszystko, co Pan robi.
_ *
Formal female version: *_Dziękujemy Pani za ciężką pracę na rzecz szkoły. Jesteśmy bardzo wdzięczni za wszystko, co Pani robi._


----------



## irishgirl2106

Thank you everyone for your advice. Sorry i didn't clarify...it is for a single female from a plural mixed gender group, probably more formal than informal. With this being the case would either
"Dziękujemy Pani za ciężką pracę na rzecz szkoły. Jesteśmy bardzo wdzięczni za wszystko, co Pani robi."
or
"Dziękujemy za wkład ciężkiej pracy na rzecz szkoły. Jesteśmy naprawdę wdzięczni za wszystko"
...be suitable? Thank you once again


----------



## BezierCurve

The first one suits better, I'd say.

If her work's over though, it would be better to say:

"Dziękujemy Pani za ciężką pracę na rzecz szkoły. Jesteśmy bardzo wdzięczni za wszystko, co Pani *zrobiła*."


----------

